# My NHS doctor



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

As posted I'm having some heart issues, on 30/12/21 I had a telephone conversation with the consultant cardiologist, he advised I go on to a beta blocker, Bisoprolol 2.5mg daily, he had the letter typed and it was posted on the 31/12/21, we've had the new year of course, and I dare say some staff absenteeism at the doctors, but yesterday I rang them and was told that they only received the letter on the on 12/1/22, if it had been snail mail that would have been enough, but I rang the cardiology medical secretary and was told it went electronically and they would have had it within seconds, and certainly before I got the letter at home, so I rang the doctors back and they lied to me once again, I've not been happy with the level of care for a while, so I looked on Google and my surgery is part of the Modality partnership, and none of there surgeries has better than 2 out of 5 stars, so I'm thinking I need to move doctors, but it's looking like all the surgeries around here are part of the partnership, so I'm not sure what I can do, at the very least I have been lied to, had my condition be worse I might have had a heart attack by now for all they seem to care.


I'm really not sure what I can do to get proper honest medical care.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I think a call to these on Monday might be a first move

https://www.ombudsman.org.uk/about-us/contact-us#:~:text=Call our Customer Helpline on 0345 015 4033.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Move to France Kev.

Ray.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Sorry to hear that Kev.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Extra stress is what you DON'T need right now Kev ; sorry to hear that.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I've been looking for docs who are not part of this partnership that I'm in the catchment area of and it's not looking good.


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

Probably when you say "partnership" it actually means "private company"...........

*Delivering health to you and healthy profit to us*

Good luck in getting it sorted


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi Kev, I've just come on here for the first time for ages and saw your post. I was prescribed Bisoprolol 2.5 mg too, on Tuesday. I haven't actually seen a cardiologist yet and don't know when I'll get an appointment. However, following a 24hr ECG my GP spoke to someone in Cardiology and they suggested putting me on a beta blocker. I think all GP services, like much else, have deteriorated in lots of ways. Ours are pretty good when you actually get to see them, it's getting the appointment that's difficult. I really hope you get sorted soon, l know what a worry it can be.


Chris


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

You are not going to drop down dead this week. Bisoprolol is a routine tablet prescribed for most minor heart conditions. If it was prescribed after a telephone only appointment then it is a belt and braces solution. Like everyone else, Covid has had the effect of killing GP appointments and making GPs invisible to their patients.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

That's not good, Kev. 
The same thing happened when Chris had his actual heart attack while we were away in the van. He had a stent fitted as an emergency and was sent home the next day. Further drugs were needed, in his case frusemide, and he was told, like you, that the doctor would be informed and would prescribe them. That in itself makes my blood boil because they have all these drugs in the hospital dispensary so why send him home without them? Of course it is to save the hospital money and to pass the cost on to the GP service. I could get frusemide from the vet had I still worked there.

I phoned the surgery daily for several days with no drugs materialising. I was told that our GP was on holiday, that the hospital letter would not sit on his desk but would be "dealt with immediately". I phoned the consultant's secretary who was horrified and said that the ball was in the court of the GP. By this time Chris could barely walk across the room without gasping for breath. I made an emergency appointment with the GP surgery and a, very rude, doctor prescribed him some frusemide without so much as looking up from her computer screen and I am not exaggerating!

That was the day I made arrangements to change surgery. Our current surgery has a very high rating due to it being situated in a very nice village with residents who fund raise to buy it various bits of equipment. Even so their level of service has dropped as I have documented on here I think. The nurses seem to be the only ones doing any work. I am still waiting for someone to phone me about blood results I had about four months ago.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I'm not expecting to keel over Jim, but the point they don't appear to be bothered about is that i could.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

*I am still waiting for someone to phone me about blood results I had about four months ago.
*

If you sign up with your Medical Centre Pat, you will be able to view your medical details with all your test results. This is available to everyone, your surgery will give you the relevant form if you ask.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I did that, I'm on the same one, and it's handy for ordering meds, but it does leave lot to be desired, IE I can see what was done when I was a child, but anything recent is more difficult to find, inc blood tests, I can find them but indecipherable to the layman.

IMHO I should be able at a glance be able to see and understand any test results (or what's the point of having them) any and all letters from doc to doc or consultants, I should be able to send and receive emails to & from doctors and consultants with pictures if required (this should actually save time) I use a laptop so have a webcam so it is possible to have a face to face with a doctor in safety for both of us, it seems to be an underutilised system.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

'I am still waiting for someone to phone me about blood results I had about four months ago.' 

Unless they find a problem they usually don't bother contacting you – that's what I've found over the last eight years.

In 2013 I was diagnosed with Heart Failure and put on medications which were gradually increased in dosage and different medications added over the years.
I was allotted a Heart Failure Specialist Nurse and he saw me a few times a year and juggled the medication as he saw fit.
Then a pacemaker was inserted and eighteen months later exchanged for a Super Duper one.
Despite the pandemic I'm still here and being monitored regularly – blood test last week – and a bedside device that monitors my heart when I'm in bed.
Heart treatments seem to have improved in leaps and bounds over the years and personally I have had no problems with either the two Doctors Surgeries (we moved house) or the Hospitals I've been to.
There seem to be quite a few Doctors in your area (Keithley ?) and should be one that you feel more comfortable than the one you use now.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Most of them seem to be part of the same group Keith, I'm going to look more into it next week.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I do access my records on line and I do understand them. I know, therefore, that both the recent test came back as "out of range". No one has contacted me about these results. I think I know the reason. I wrote on their web page that they need to stop treating anyone diagnosed with anxiety as though they are always the "worried well". The last time I saw a doctor it was for the double vision that comes and goes intermittently. My optician has told me to request blood tests from her examination and my dentist has, previously, said the same thing. I do get the blood tests and they do come back showing a problem (low in zinc and high in copper) but no one is interested in sorting it out. My doctor's diagnosis for the double vision was "stress". This was before we put the house on the market and before Chris's bowel cancer diagnosis. Since both of those two, very stressful, events I have had no double vision whatsoever! I think that rules out the theory that it is caused by stress or else I would now have double double vision!

I can't understand why they don't want to know why my zinc levels were, and are, so low and, now, why my copper levels are up. I did ask him about the copper levels after it was first discovered (by another doctor) and he told me the test was wrong! I have since asked for it to be tested again and it is still high. That is the call that I am still waiting for.
I do take prescription strength zinc supplements at a very high dose but as soon as the levels come up and I reduce the dosage the levels go down again.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

You might be waiting a long time PAt, you need to grasp the nettle and make a nuisance until they take notice and do something.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I am waiting for Covid to ease off a bit. I imagine the next step is referral and, as it is not life threatening ( I assume! ) I will just manage it myself for now. I am most worried about my vision. It would be awful to find out that my vision has been permanently damaged. Another worrying symptom is that my left eye seems to collapse in on itself when I am resting in the evening. It feels like the eyeball has dropped back into my skull and I can't open it. It goes away but now I am typing this I am thinking I ought to make an appointment about it


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

anything not right is always better to be reported sooner rather than later, Liz always leaves it til last minute, does my head in, would you leave the car until it packed up, no, so get yourself sorted.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I've been looking into spice therapy lately, and you can buy them like multivitamins etc

Apparently, all these are good for you

Garlic
Turmeric
Cinnamon
Cloves
Thyme
Rosemary, Nice girl, very accommodating  
Cardamom
Parsley
Ginger
Cayenne pepper


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

We should be very healthy then Kev. We devour the lot.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

We should too, we eat a lot of steamed fresh veg & herbs but not much spices.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Hope your research for a good GP works out Kev. I am going to try swapping actual GP's within my practice. We started off with the senior partner but see that another doctor has, recently, been put as our designated doctor so might try him as the senior partner might be slightly jaded?


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Sorry to hear your woes Kev.

I must admit we consider ourselves blessed as we have nothing but praise for our local Dr's surgery; our Dr; plus the 2 health boards we have to use for Mrs GMJ's MS (the nearest neurology team dealing with MS is in the Swansea University health board whilst we live further west so are in the Hywel Dda health board area).

I hope you get it sorted Kev.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Sometimes, within a bad practice, there is a good guy. Before you move practice might be worth trying some of the others. It is what I intend to do. There is one lady doctor that I have seen a couple of times who has been very thorough. My brother swears that women try harder


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I haven't had a problem with any particular doctor Pat, it's with the admin side of things, lazy and very rude staff, incompetent pharmacy etc enough is enough when it comes to my health.

I have rung three times today to at least get some info regarding the beta blockers I'm still waiting for, and also to try to speak to the practice manager, all I have achieved is to get riled up which I don't really want or need and an email address for complaints, and I've already sent that off, I have also been recommended different surgery not part of a group and applied online to join them.


Time for a coffee and a biscuit.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

The surgery I left was similar. I heard on the grapevine that the practice manager has changed and the whole system is much better now. There will be a senior partner at your practice who, perhaps, needs to hear what is going on?


----------



## Penny Mcwilliams (Nov 23, 2021)

And what has this got to do with Motorhomes? Not the right forum


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Stupid person, look at the heading, we discuss many and varied subjects on the forum, and your attitude is not welcomed.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

As the *Health and Fitness* section I would suggest that it most certainly is in the right place.

Maybe as a noobie you should perhaps start off with a gentle introduction post rather than an all out assault?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Well, one post since joining, we seem to be collecting idiots G, we at least are less alone now.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Penny Mcwilliams said:


> And what has this got to do with Motorhomes? Not the right forum


If I might say so you're a bit slow at coming forward after joining.

What would you like to talk about concerning Motorhomes ?

:nerd:


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Not a GP is she?

Who decides on what is and is not appropriate on a motorhome forum? We need our health in order to pursue our hobby.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Methinks she has a bee in her bonnet about something but I've seen similar on other forums where off-topic is a hanging offence, but what a stupid first post, maybe related to the cod batterer.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

I had a call yesterday “Hi, we've had a cancellation, would you like to come and have your annual Pacemaker check up tomorrow ?”

“Yes” says I

Turned up at the Northern General Hospital in Sheffield about twenty minutes early, got lost despite about a thousand signs in the Chesterman Wing, and sat down to wait ten minutes before my appointment time.

My name was called, into a room with three people who looked about School age (one Doctor, a trainee and a guy typing into a computer at record speed) and after five minutes of being wired up to an electronic device and the Doctor asking some questions and telling the PC guy numerous pieces of information he was getting from the electronic device it was all over.

“You're still alive and don't need any adjustments” – except try and lose weight – and off I went.

An hour and a half round trip, five minutes consultation and another meeting next year. 

People complain about the NHS but it's served me well with little, if any, reason to complain – perhaps I've been lucky.

Anyway, we've been out to Chesters Fish and Chip Restaurant tonight, which won't help my weight, and the meal and large glass of wine were certainly very good.

If I never post again anywhere at least I went away feeling happy and blessed …....


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

The picture should be in jokes and trivia Keef.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

We, too, have no complaints about any hospital treatment. Chris's recent cancer diagnosis and treatment were excellent. Our GP used to be excellent but is gradually deteriorating in the service it gives. No wonder everyone chooses to use A&E.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I can’t complain about the service here because I hardly have to use it just lately, just repeat prescriptions, oh yes my itchy skin rash last year that was sorted without trouble. I know there’s nothing they can do for arthritis other than what I’m getting, anti inflammatory tablets, so I don’t bother going for the trouble I’m having at the moment.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

JanHank said:


> The picture should be in jokes and trivia Keef.


And I should probably be six foot under without the NHS .......


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Be careful with the antifla tabs, they are a problem in themselves and might need omeprazole which is also a dodgy one


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Be careful with the antifla tabs, they are a problem in themselves and might need omeprazole which is also a dodgy one


I have been taking inflammatories for goodness how many years with no side effects, for as long as I have lived here I have taken 90mg. of Arcoxia after breakfast every morning and an Omep at 8.15pm every night.

I do well for the state of my spine I am told by the experts.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Arcoxia has not been approved by the FDA for the U.S. market. The manufacturer of Arcoxia received a non-approvable letter from the FDA in April of 2007. This non-approvable letter was due to safety concerns of an increased risk of cardiovascular events (including heart attack and stroke) and questions on the benefit-risk ratio in patients taking Arcoxia. Merck will continue to market Arcoxia outside the United States.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Arcoxia has not been approved by the FDA for the U.S. market. The manufacturer of Arcoxia received a non-approvable letter from the FDA in April of 2007. This non-approvable letter was due to safety concerns of an increased risk of cardiovascular events (including heart attack and stroke) and questions on the benefit-risk ratio in patients taking Arcoxia. Merck will continue to market Arcoxia outside the United States.


Thats America, this is me and Germany and I am still alive. :grin2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Liz and I both used to take different antiiflams but stopped on the advice of our different doctors, they are really bad for you, the post was just because that is the one you are taking the FDA is vigorous about what it allows to be dispensed, what you do is of course up to you but I'm sure you will prefer me to flag up if there is something to flag up.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Liz and I both used to take different antiiflams but stopped on the advice of our different doctors, they are really bad for you, the post was just because that is the one you are taking the FDA is vigorous about what it allows to be dispensed, what you do is of course up to you but I'm sure you will prefer me to flag up if there is something to flag up.


We have had this conversation before Kev, but thank for lifting your flap up :grin2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

You're a very weird woman Gertrude, bordering on sane > > >


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

On Saturday night Liz had an odd episode about 9 pm, she had pain in her upper tummy and back, and an urgent need to go to the loo but was struggling to get up, she was white as a sheet and struggling to talk, I was really worried and told her if she wasn't better by 9:30 I'd ring for an ambulance, anyway she came around a bit went to the loo twice and felt a lot better and her colour came back so this morning she rang the doc who reckons it was a heart attack and has booked an ECG, blood test and a CT scan.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Oh dear not another one, poor Liz, frightening for both of you, when is the appointment for Kev?


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Oh dear Kev, I do hope she gets seen soon. Such a worry for you both.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Sorry to hear this Kev. Must be a worry.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Yes especially as she's the type who says she's ok, I just gave her right bollocking for not telling me how she feels, she's not protecting me as she's always been like this, She was okay yesterday but was a bit off last night, and yes of course I am worried, next time no messing 999 straight away, or into the car and drive there it's only a ten minute drive to A&E.

Bloods on Thursday, ECG tomorrow, not sure about the CT scan.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

barryd said:


> Sorry to hear this Kev. Must be a worry.


How is Michelle ?


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

JanHank said:


> How is Michelle ?


A bit better but now also a bit breathless she says.

Yes Kev, dont mess about. I have sympathy with you though. Its not that easy is it?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I'd not read that Michelle was poorly Barry, hopefully, nothing serious.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Sorry to hear this Kev. Hope she gets seen soon. 

Women have different symptoms to men sometimes. Apparently stomach ache is one of them.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Yes we were just talking about that.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> I'd not read that Michelle was poorly Barry, hopefully, nothing serious.


Covid Kev.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Oh, sorry to hear that mate, hopefully she's had all the jabs and is not fairing too bad, when you said that she was a bit breathless, I just put that down to living with a rock god.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Sorry to hear your news Kev. I hope things are on the up now. Good luck to Liz for all the tests mate.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

She had a chest Xray a week ago and it was all clear so not sure what the benefit of that was.


Hard to tell with her, I'd be better off taking her to the vets for all the info she gives me.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Tell her you worry more with what you don't know than with what you do know. It made Chris open up a bit more. He thinks not telling me is helping me not to worry but it is the opposite really.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I did that yesterday Pat.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I share your frustration Kev. Hang on in there.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

How's Michelle doing Barry?


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

GMJ said:


> How's Michelle doing Barry?


She seems ok. Just mild flu / cold symptoms. She said she was a little bit breathless yesterday which was a bit of a worry. We are both wondering when she will test negative as we think she started showing symptoms Wed / Thu last week so presumably had the virus for 3 to 5 days before then.

I was still negative yesterday but Im not convinced Im doing the test right. Its horrible. I cant stick the bloody thing up my nose all the way up without sneezing and I just end up nearly puking doing my tonsils. Glad Ive not had to do that all the time like some have to.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Hard to diy it liz and I do eachother then you don't wimp out


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Hard to diy it liz and I do each other...


Really Kev...too much information! :surprise:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Wait til I post the video then.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I have finally got the drugs the cardiologist prescribed, what a fecked up system we have, they had to have a GP sign off on them, like they know more than the cardiologist, and if I had not taken MY letter down to the docs yesterday I would still be waiting.

Glyceryl Trinitrate spray as and when and Isosorbide Mononitrate 1/2 tab twice a day, make me wonder why they don't make a smaller tablet.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

I rang my Doctors Surgery about 9.30 yesterday and booked a face to face appointment for 11 that morning.

Saw him, he did tests on me, reassured me and I was home for a brew by 11.30.

No brown envelopes were passed between anyone regarding the service they give and I'm not related to anyone at the Practice.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Our last surgery was a standalone practice, this one is part of the Modality group and has a very poor reputation, I have a complaint going through the motions but I started it a month ago and no action so far.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

It seems there is a war between GP's and Hospitals. We left our last practice due to the intransigence they showed when liaising (or not!) with hospital doctors after Chris was discharged from hospital following his heart attack. I had to phone the consultants secretary in the end who more or less advised me to go stamp my feet at the GP surgery. He only needed Frusemide which is cheap as chips but a great help with fluid build up. Mind you what is the hospital doing letting him go home with the instructions to "get these through your GP"!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Funding I imagine Pat, they could prescribe if they wanted too.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Mrs GMJ has a meds delivery every 3 months as she self administers injections. Prior to coming away, we had enough for the trip, so no worries.

We had a text from the delivery company at the end of January whilst we were away, saying that they were going to deliver on the 17th Feb. As no one would be there to accept the delivery Mrs GMJ rang them - from Spain on the mobile - and was put in an endless queue to wait for someone. After an inordinate length of time she rung up. As she would worry about this, I tried ringing and as soon as I go through to a person, I explained the situation so that I too wouldn't be put in a holding queue.

The lady I spoke too said she had sorted it and they would re schedule the delivery for 25th March when we got home.

Guess what happened next...

Yep, 2 days before the 17th we got a text saying our delivery was scheduled. As phoning didn't work the first time we tried texting but it didn't get through so I got an email address from the hospital for the delivery company and emailed them.

Nope, that didn't work: more text delivery updates and then they tried to deliver. It ended up with the driver ringing us and we explained that we were away but had rung and changed the delivery to 25th march. "No probs" he said, I'll let them know.

Yesterday we had another text saying that they were going to try to deliver again on the 24th February









I sent another stern email and copied on the Neuro team at the hospital too, once again advising them not to deliver and to re schedule for 25th March.

Watch this space


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Bugger innit G.
We have the French mobile down here in Portugal and can call via the Whatsapp app free but as the audio is pants I choose to call via the laptop using Skype to Phone credit at just pennies a min and much better audio. We have made numerous calls back to UK and France and only cost €1 the lot.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

It's the ineptitude and inefficiency of it that gets me.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Try dealing with all the utility companies, and large organisations, that we are dealing with to try to build the bungalow! 

The latest nearly gave me a heart attack. I contacted National Savings who, as far as I was aware had a large chunk of money from the sale of the house. Nope, they said, you closed the account a couple of years ago!! Quick search of our bank account revealed the money leaving the account (six figure sum) destined for National Savings. Phoned the bank who were very helpful and discovered that they could still put a stop on the cheque, which surprised us both. Still not sure it would work though.
Phoned National Savings back to investigate further and got a "salesman" who found the money somewhere and tried to persuade me to invest it in an account with them. They had our money somewhere and had not bothered to contact us to tell us! I did not stay on the line long enough to hear the "Covid times" excuse


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

I went for a face to face with my Doctor on Monday and he said I needed a scan.

Letter of confirmation by the Royal Hospital today for it to be done on the 17th March - it doesn't get much quicker .......


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I hope its a good result, I hate scans.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

So do I (hate scans). Good luck Keith!


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

KeithChesterfield said:


> I went for a face to face with my Doctor on Monday and he said I needed a scan.
> 
> Letter of confirmation by the Royal Hospital today for it to be done on the 17th March - it doesn't get much quicker .......


Sympathies Keith!

I do like your pic!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I have to say docs at cardiologist lever are so much better, the meds I'm on now are brilliant despite being in a lot of pain and walking up and down hills and steps yesterday, my heart felt great, not out of breath, just back and hip pain.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I think it is because they love their speciality. GP's have become lost in the NHS. They used to be true "family" doctors who knew each generation of their patients. Our old GP knew that we kept horses and goats and pigs etc and would always ask after them. If we got some strange illness then this knowledge would be factored in to the diagnosis. They barely know your name nowadays


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

You are lucky if you see the same one twice anyway as it's down to who's on duty and whomever dracula on reception decides who's not pissed her off that day.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

At last

Dear Mr B

Re: Complaint regarding *********** Surgery 

Thank you for your complaint which was received at the Practice on the 17th of January 2022. Firstly, please accept my sincere apologies for any distress you may have experienced as it is never our intention to upset or cause distress to our patients. I have completed the investigation into your concerns and am now able to provide you with a response. I will endeavour to respond fully to each of your concerns in turn. 

Medication requested by consultant

You have explained that on 30th December 2021 you had a telephone conversation with your cardiac consultant, who advised to you to go onto beta blockers, which he would request your doctor to prescribe. You were yet to receive this medication and called the surgery on 14th January 2022. You were told that the hospital letter had not been received until 12th January 2022. Upon checking with the cardiology*secretary, you were advised that the letter had been sent electronically 31st December 2021.

A review of your record shows that a letter from your cardiac consultant, was indeed received electronically on 31st December 2021 and was added to your record the same day. However, the letter was not forwarded to a clinician for the medication to be actioned at that time. Your record also shows that a different letter from the cardiology department had been received on 12th January 2022. It appears to have been this letter that the receptionist looked at when you contacted the surgery and not the earlier one from December 2021.

We apologise reservedly for this request not having been dealt with to the standard that would be expected. This matter has been highlighted as an area of learning for discussion in Practice and team meetings. 


Problems getting medication, correctly and in time, in this case from Rowlands Pharmacy. 

I very am sorry to hear that you have had difficulty with the issue of your medication. Unfortunately, this seems to be a problem with Rowland’s Pharmacy, over which we have no control. If the medication on your repeat prescriptions does not match what you are given by Rowland’s the please contact them for a response to this. However, I can see that you have now changed your pharmacy to Lloyds Pharmacy. I hope that this will help to resolve the issue for you. 

Unable to speak with the surgery’s pharmacist or Practice Manager.

We apologise that you fell that you have not been listened to when you call. I have no specific dates for this so am unable to comment fully. Whilst our Practice Manager and Pharmacists may be unable to take a call at the time a patient calls, we would certainly expect a message to be passed on for response. I am very sorry that this has not been your experience and will ensure this is fed back to the Practice team. 

I would like to reassure you that Modality Partnership takes patient feedback and complaints very seriously. We have used this incident as a learning opportunity and are therefore very grateful that it has been brought to our attention. It is important that we reflect on what has happened and make changes to help prevent future events like this from arising.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Regarding the above,

*A review of your record shows that a letter from your cardiac consultant, was indeed received electronically on 31st December 2021 and was added to your record the same day. However, the letter was not forwarded to a clinician for the medication to be actioned at that time. Your record also shows that a different letter from the cardiology department had been received on 12th January 2022. It appears to have been this letter that the receptionist looked at when you contacted the surgery and not the earlier one from December 2021.
*

What they don't say is that the second letter only came due to me speaking to cardiology and finding out that the first letter had gone electronically and she sent it again while I was on the phone and also to me, and it was the same letter not different so lying Bs


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

And wtf is to apologise reservedly?

Sorry with reservations?


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Just smacks of a pro forma type response


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm not sure what a reserved apology is and I cannot find it defined on the web.

Thus if I was offered a reserved apology I would reply saying thank you for your reply in which I note that you offered me a reserved apology. Though I fully understand what an unreserved apology means I have never before heard of a reserved apology. Since I cannot find a definition for it anywhere I am at a loss as to what exactly you mean by the term. Would you be kind enough to explain it and in particular explain how it differs from the more usual unreserved apology.

Once I understand your meaning I shall be able to consider whether to pursue my complaint further. Yours sincerely, etc.

I'd poke the buggers in the eye with that. Maybe they use the word reserved so as to be able at an audit or the like to say the problem was not theirs. It's a well enough written letter in other respects so it's hard to put it down as a typo or a failure of vocabulary.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I might just do that > >


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

And I did, too tempting not to.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Its great that they see it as a "learning opportunity" though!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Hardly surprising that the group only gets 2 out of 5 stars.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Gorra response already

Dear Mr B

Thank you for your e mail. I do believe that should say an “unreserved apology”. Please find attached amended response. Once again Apologies.

Kind Regards

Who proof reads the emails, they even spelled my name wrongly.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh well at least you do have a worthwhile apology Kev.

More importantly, they must have a complaints handling procedure which will mean that your complaint and their acceptance of it will be retained on file, at least for a while.

In most professional environments there are performance or quality audits, first internal and then external. 

I don't know if medical practices are externally monitored and graded on performance, I assume they must be, but that's something I would be asking about if there were any future lapses.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

When they failed to respond I also went onto the NHS website to complain, and they have yet to respond at all, it does make you wonder if there is any point at all.


Liz lost her daughter to a surgeon's neglect, she was only 13.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> When they failed to respond I also went onto the NHS website to complain, and they have yet to respond at all, it does make you wonder if there is any point at all.
> 
> Liz lost her daughter to a surgeon's neglect, she was only 13.


 Sorry to hear about Liz's daughter Kev.

Assuming that medical practices follow the standards applied in other professional environments Kev they will have a procedure for handling complaints which they must follow. That will include a response time and a lot more besides.

If I were you and had a problem again I be asking what their policy is on the handling of complaints, asking for a copy of their procedure and asking how their performance in dealing with and resolving complaints is audited.

That would give an idea of whether it's worth engaging at all and whether they mark their own homework of are subjected to external surveillance.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I have already decided a little while ago to move to another practice, I've not done so yet as some of their reviews are less than good.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I would try to get a recommendation on a particular GP, Kev and then always "try" to see that one. Not always possible of course but worth trying? Sometimes it even pays to see another doctor because they will try to out do the previous one


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Gorra response already
> 
> Dear Mr B
> 
> ...


Mr Bastard isn't that hard to spell...

:grin2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Well done with the Mr, I'll let that one go.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I'm just waiting for a call back from Docs regarding my back pain as it feels to be getting worse, and they said I had to wait another four weeks before I could see a specialist, ******** to that.

While I was waiting Cardiology at Airedale rang me, I rang them yesterday as I now have 6 different numbers for cardiology in Leeds but none of them get answered, Reception has tried to put me through but failed every time, so Airedale sent an email through, it appears I may get a stent appointment sometime in June ffs.

So I sit and wait for my GP now.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Think of the thousands who are worse off than you, stop crying and act like a man, not a wimp.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Bit harsh Drew! (I am assuming you are not joking) Kev is just expressing his frustration at the waiting times. Being in pain makes everything seem so long drawn out which, of course, it is


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes I guess we are lucky as looked online to book a repeat appointment with my Dermo Doc after all my scans and was told nothing until September.!
But a quick e-mail to her personal address and fitted me in this Thursday evening.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Drew said:


> Think of the thousands who are worse off than you, stop crying and act like a man, not a wimp.


Well, your true colours are very obvious there, you are a true Ahole, I don't know why you act like you do, you must have a very miserable life.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I've had more than enough of that prat, he's on my ignore list now so he can rant as much as he likes.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Drew said:


> Think of the thousands who are worse off than you, stop crying and act like a man, not a wimp.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Anyway just to please YKW the wheat bag seems to be working where the meds didn't appear to be, it still hurts like hell but it's easing and I can move about better, but it could be the meds too so I'm off them today to see which is doing the job.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Anyway just to please YKW the wheat bag seems to be working where the meds didn't appear to be, it still hurts like hell but it's easing and I can move about better, but it could be the meds too so I'm off them today to see which is doing the job.


Keep doing both Kev, who cares which one responsible is as long as you are getting relief, your not on a medical trial.

This morning I tried a walk without the wheels, I won't do it again.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I'm with Kev, I would need to know which is helping. If not the drugs then they can be stopped. Have you tried all those gels like Voltarol etc Kev? I never have but just wondered if anyone had found them helpful. I am getting painful hands


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

As Pat says I need to see what is helping as I started new meds and the wheat bag same day, obviously I'd prefer it be the bag, the meds are bad for my stomach.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I was going to make another suggestion, but I give in.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

patp said:


> I'm with Kev, I would need to know which is helping. If not the drugs then they can be stopped. Have you tried all those gels like Voltarol etc Kev? I never have but just wondered if anyone had found them helpful. I am getting painful hands


But, but, but, you liked what I said Pat, that doesn't make sense.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

JanHank said:


> I was going to make another suggestion, but I give in.


Go ahead, the idea you had was fine but I need to find out what is happening, the meds I have are addictive if you keep taking them, and I do not want to be addicted if I can help it.

I also gave you like as you as always were trying to help.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

patp said:


> I'm with Kev, I would need to know which is helping. If not the drugs then they can be stopped. Have you tried all those gels like Voltarol etc Kev? I never have but just wondered if anyone had found them helpful. I am getting painful hands


No Pat not yet, I do have some deep heat somewhere which I was going to use if we go away in the van as we have no way of heating the wheat bag.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> No Pat not yet, I do have some deep heat somewhere which I was going to use if we go away in the van as we have no way of heating the wheat bag.


If you have said what the tablets are called please tell me again coz I have forgotten.
Some tablets can take a few days before they work properly, if these are one of those and you find out it is not the grain bag that is helping you´ll have to start all over again before getting the full affect. The warm grain bag is very comforting I know, I´m sitting with one behind my back now.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Just 2 paracetamol today so far, (tum feels awful) and we went out for lunch today & I managed to walk a fair bit around the garden centre, it hurt but I couldn't have done it on Monday, a bit painful now but bearable (geddit)


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

JanHank said:


> If you have said what the tablets are called please tell me again coz I have forgotten.
> Some tablets can take a few days before they work properly, if these are one of those and you find out it is not the grain bag that is helping you´ll have to start all over again before getting the full affect. The warm grain bag is very comforting I know, I´m sitting with one behind my back now.


I may have said each one as I got them but not a list Jan.

Co-codamol 1 x 500 twice or more a day
Paracetamol 1 x 500 twice or more a day
Tramadol 1 x 50 twice or more a day
Morphine solution 1 x 5ml twice or more a day
Ibuprofen 1 x 500 twice or more a day
Naproxen 1 400 twice a day

I've tried to keep to the bare minimum, but yes some do have a cumulative effect and some I can't mix, hence wanting to stop altogether.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Did we cross in the post because I don´t thing Paracetamol are addictive are they?

My god miss thingamy you´re not taking them all now are you, this must be a list of what you have been prescribed over time. 

I still don´t get it that you won´t try a set of wheels, this morning I walked up the road without to see if I would be OK, well I wasn´t, I was glad to get home, this afternoon I walked all the way round with wheels and could have gone further if it had been a pleasant day, but it´s not, the wind is enough to blow ya over it is.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

JanHank said:


> Did we cross in the post because I don´t thing Paracetamol are addictive are they?
> 
> My god miss thingamy you´re not taking them all now are you, this must be a list of what you have been prescribed over time.
> 
> I still don´t get it that you won´t try a set of wheels, this morning I walked up the road without to see if I would be OK, well I wasn´t, I was glad to get home, this afternoon I walked all the way round with wheels and could have gone further if it had been a pleasant day, but it´s not, the wind is enough to blow ya over it is.


You said "If you have said what the tablets are called please tell me again coz I have forgotten."

So I listed them all for pain, I have another list for my heart etc.

As for the wheels Jan, it's not going to work for me long term it's degenerative, I will only carry on driving the van as long as I can get out when we get somewhere, wheels are not what I need, nor is a wheelchair a Mobyscoot is the answer.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> You said "If you have said what the tablets are called please tell me again coz I have forgotten."
> 
> So I listed them all for pain, I have another list for my heart etc.
> 
> As for the wheels Jan, it's not going to work for me long term it's degenerative, I will only carry on driving the van as long as I can get out when we get somewhere, wheels are not what I need, nor is a wheelchair a Mobyscoot is the answer.


So what are you supposed to be taking now?

Me, it wont get better only worse.
Osteoarthritis of the Spine
Osteoarthritis (noninflammatory or degenerative arthritis) is the most common form of spinal arthritis. It usually affects the lower back and develops through wear and tear. As the cartilage between the joints slowly breaks down, it leads to inflammation and pain.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> As for the wheels Jan, it's not going to work for me long term it's degenerative, I will only carry on driving the van as long as I can get out when we get somewhere, wheels are not what I need, nor is a wheelchair a Mobyscoot is the answer.


I'm with Jan on the 'why not try it' - it may not be a long-term solution but it might relieve symptoms in the short-term as it does some of the structural holding of your frame and takes pressure off your spine. As Jan suggested, I believe, you could ask for a trial from St John's Ambulance or similar.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Thanks but as I have said no thanks to the wheel thing, I don't have arthritis anyway, I have spinal stenosis, which thankfully is not getting much worse at the moment, but this is mainly by my being careful, IE no lifting etc or carrying shopping bags, if perhaps I was a stick insect the wheels might do. but I'm 18st, so most of my weight is onto my lower back and sitting is the best option, also very little pain.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I´m gonna give this one last go. 

We have evolved from Apes, they walked on all fours, when you have a set of wheels you put some of your weight onto your armes taking weight off your spine. You have back pain, I have back pain, we are both conscious that we must be careful what we do , no lifting, no carrying heavy stuff, no pulling weeds out to anything else that involves bending because it irritates the problem. When you wheel a shopping trolley about with nothing in it does that make things easier for you because even then you're taking some of the weight off the spine, do you find it easier walking in the house by holding onto furniture, if so it´s because you're putting some weight on your arms, just like the apes did.
As for your weight, my Dietz will take up to 150kg, I think you have a long way to get to that weight.
I have done my very best trying to persuade you to at least try one Kev, there must be somewhere you can borrow one from, or maybe there's one on your ebay for £20.00 like I found to try before I bought a decent one, 2 akshirly, and I can honestly say its the best help I could have found. 

So that's my last go, I don´t think I could explain it any better.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I too shall give, up thanks Jan I know you care❤ 💅 ❤


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

:grin2:

Bending slightly to grip the handles of a walker can open the spine and relieve pain. "I often suggest that people with *spinal stenosis *get wheeled walkers with a seat," *Dr. Atlas *says. "They can go out for a walk, and when their backs or legs begin to ache, they can sit down and get immediate relief."

Now I will rest my case.:laugh:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Yes my doctor said the same but (I'm sure I've already said this already) he said a supermarket trolley does the same thing and leaning forward will help, I tried it several times and it doesn't help at all it makes it worse, not all doctors are correct and not all diagnoses are correct or the advice they give correct, we are all individuals and know what works for us, I had two lots of 2 paracetamol yesterday, went out and walked around a garden centre, had lunch in a quite uncomfortable chair, had the wheat bag all the time at home and my back is as good as it's been for the last 3 weeks so the drugs if doing anything were not worth the risk of addiction.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I have arthritis of the lower spine and the only thing that helps me is to do Clinical Pilates exercises. This strengthens the muscles, ligaments and tendons around the spine and so support it thus taking pressure off the painful area. We are all different. I could not think of anything worse than bending forward all the time  One of the things a physio will always teach you is to keep your back straight when lifting or reaching down low.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Once I'm a bit better I'll be going for Phizzio..


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I always thought you were posh Kev...its ffizio 'yer!


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Also, a friend has Ankylosing Spondylitis which is a severe arthritis of the spine. She has seen all sorts of bone specialists and each one of them has told her to do Clinical Pilates, or similar exercises, to strengthen her core muscles or she will end up in a wheelchair.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Lizs sister in law has that, she's slowly getting worse, but she has dementia too so a very sad case, the family take her out at least once a week for lunch or whatever she's like to do, fortunately the family have money so she does get the best of care possible considering.

What do you reckon to this Pat?


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Looks excellent Kev. Much better to start some in person lessons with a physio who has seen your x rays etc. They will give you the right exercises for your condition and tell you which ones to avoid. Our, physio run, classes gave us a printed sheet each week with our exercises on them. Chris also has back pain but he was given completely different exercises to me! Some of that was due to him having metal knees that give him a lot of pain too.

If those type of lessons are not an option then this on line class would be a great alternative. It is important to remember that ordinary pilates is not the same thing as Clinical Pilates. A fit person would be fine at a local pilates class but anyone with pain needs to be under the supervision of a physio.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I'll heed the advice of if it hurts stop, and have a try at those basic moves in a few days, I don't want to aggrinoy whatever I've done to my back.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

If this information is any use to the spine sufferers out there. ...
7 months ago I started with a pain that ran across my right buttock and eventually spread down to my ankle. .. excruciating pain! It was first decided that I should have a bone density test, although I told the doctor I didnt have osteoporosis or even osteopenia as I had a test 2 years ago. But maybe there was less of a queue for that machine. Of course it came back ok. Then after that doctor had put me on her ghost list I tried to get a cortisone jab (all the while aching and paining). I got to my doc appt. No way he says without an xray ... 5 weeks for an "urgent" booking.


All the time I cant sit, stand or lie down, swallowing (ineffectual) pills like a hungry labrador. So off I go to the private orthopaedic surgeon. Xray before I left his rooms. Then MRI but nothing serious other than tendinopathy, but a cortisone jab under local in the bursa would help. A week later done...one pain gone.


Next referred to (private) spine surgeon. Scan of spine this time. Pinched sciatic nerve where it comes out of the lumbar vertebra caused by bone growth narrowing the outlet. Jabs in between L4/L5 and L5/S1. in 10 days all gone except for pain in "sit bone" on left hand side which came on .. you guessed it... by sitting month after month. But its not nerve pain thankfully but in need I will go back for another jab. Just seeing if moving around will make it go on its own,



I feel like a new (wo)man and the joy of being nerve pain free takes away any anguish at having paid £5000 in all for my treatments. I can smile again. Its only money, and if you can spend your cash eating out (or whatever) then surely you can splash out to feel human again. Besides look how much we didn't spend on motorhoming during lockdown.


Thank goodness for credit cards. (Hospitals offer credit too). And if I pop my clogs, they'll have to suck it up. If I survive to pay it off, so be it. I'm just grateful to be hopping around like a spring bunny. (Exaggeration!!)


If you want to know exactly how much for each procedure, you're welcome to ask.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

What à relief for you Viv! I had nasty bursitis for a few weeks n the very act of making an appointment with a private clinical physio made the pain disappear within 36hrs! I kept the appt anyway n have exercises to hopefully keep it away.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Nothing worse than sciatic pain. Glad you got sorted Viv. Sod the expense  Both Chris and I suffer from it but, again, the physio has the answer in some specific exercises to release the trapped nerve. Sitting is the worst thing for sciatica. Many are told to stand or lie down. Not easy if your job involves a lot of sitting or you have other problems which make you want to sit down. My first experience was when travelling around Europe in our old Hymer. Not much you can do when you are supposed to be strapped into your seat belt!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I used to get it when I put my boots on and tying the laces, stopped wearing boots, not had the problem since.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I wear zip up boots or sandals fastened by Velcro in the warmer months, as I really can't be arsed tying shoe laces anymore.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Trainers for me nowadays, but I don't undo the laces anymore, I leave them just slack enough to get them on and off.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I have never bought any lace up footwear for 57 years. Ever since I had to buy our first carpets. 

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Only catching the tail end of this cuz I´m busy, but I have 3 pairs of trainer that zip up, only take 2 seconds.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I have visions of some of you walking around the supermarket in your slippers and PieJamas..


----------

